# WINCC Förderband optisch aufpeppen



## sailor (11 März 2008)

Hallo zusammen. Wende mich hier mal an WINCC- Spezis. Ich möchte in eine schnöde WINCC-Visu etwas Bewegung bringen. Z.B. möchte ich, daß ein Förderband nicht nur die Farbe wechselt, wenn es läüft, sondern irgendwie mit Wellen o.ä. bewegt angezeigt wird, fast wie in Natura. Gibt es irgendwo hierür fertige VBS o. C - Skripte und Beispiele?
Gruß Sailor


----------



## Flinn (11 März 2008)

Sorry,

aber meine Erfahrung sagt mir folgendes:
Nur Pseudo-Techniker finden so was toll. Alles blinkt und bewegt sich - wunderbare Sachen passieren - in den vielfältigsten Farben. Und wenn dann mal eine Störung kommt, ach das macht ja gar nichts, fällt ja überhaupt nicht auf, dann blinkt es halt etwas mehr! Tolle Sache!

So, das musste ich jetzt gerade mal loswerden.

Gruß
Flinn

PS: Skriptbeispiele brauchst Du dafür nicht, Skriptbasiswissen aus der Hilfe reicht aus. Zustandsanzeigen mit 2 EMF's haben den gleichen Effekt.


----------



## vierlagig (11 März 2008)

glaube zu verstehen was flinn mit seinem P.S. meint ...

nimm einfach zwei/drei/vier bilder einer wellendarstellung und lass sie während des betriebes mit einem takt durchlaufen ... so wird kino gemacht ...


----------



## Rengel (12 März 2008)

25 fps


----------



## funkdoc (13 März 2008)

oder baue animierte GIF bilder in die visu ein, die sich zu einer variable ändern...

muss man aber wissen wie man mit einem grafikprogramm ein animiertes gif macht

grüsse


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 März 2008)

Flinn schrieb:


> Sorry,
> 
> aber meine Erfahrung sagt mir folgendes:
> Nur Pseudo-Techniker finden so was toll. Alles blinkt und bewegt sich - wunderbare Sachen passieren - in den vielfältigsten Farben. Und wenn dann mal eine Störung kommt, ach das macht ja gar nichts, fällt ja überhaupt nicht auf, dann blinkt es halt etwas mehr! Tolle Sache!
> ...


 
*ACK*  ABER die meisten Visus werden doch für Pseudo-Techniker gemacht.... Viele Bunte Bilder machen da ne Menge her.........


----------



## funkdoc (13 März 2008)

die meisten visus werden für anlagenbediener gemacht, um denen ein schnelleres eingeben/ändern von ablaufrelevanten daten zu ermöglichen.

ich bin auch der meinung dass grossartig animierte visus keinen sinn ergeben...

es sei denn behinderte oder andere personen mit schlechter konzentration und /oder ohne grundsätzliche eingebungen bedienen eine maschine.

da könnte mann dann auch noch eine noppenschrift für blinde mit einem spezialgerät visualisieren.
oder gleich eine akkustische visu, wo man einen kopfhörer aufsetzen muss und man von einer zärtlichen frauenstimme durch das menü gefürht wird.

grüsse


----------



## sailor (13 März 2008)

*Kunstbanausen*

Aaaaaaaaaaaalsooooo ! Ich heiß ja nicht Hundertwasser, aber wenn man manche Visus anschaut, glaubt man im Legoland oder ähnlichen zu sein. Ich sprech nicht von irgendwelchen Showeffekten oder ähnlichen, sondern von sinnvollen Animationen, die ja auch Werbung für die Firma sein können/sollen. Muß ja nicht gleich wie beim alten Kirk ausschauen. Also strengt eure grauen Simatik-Hirnzellen mal an und rückt mit´n paar brauchbaren  Tipps raus, Ihr Kunstbanausen
Gruß: Sailor.*ROFL*


----------



## vierlagig (13 März 2008)

also ich find die übereinanderliegenden grafiken wirklich praktikabel, tut mir leid, was erwartest du?


----------



## sailor (13 März 2008)

Vielleicht eine kleine Sammlung mit verschiedenen Beispielen. Ich hab ja leider nicht grad ne künstlerische Ader. Deshalb kippen die Versuche mit den vier Lagen irgendwie bis jetzt ins surrealistische ab.Verstanden hab ich das schon.
Gruß Sailor


----------



## funkdoc (13 März 2008)

sailor schrieb:
			
		

> Also strengt eure grauen Simatik-Hirnzellen mal an und rückt mit´n paar brauchbaren  Tipps raus, Ihr Kunstbanausen



was willst du denn noch hören?

tips kamen ja schon... 

meiner meinung wäre animierte gif dateien zu zeichnen die schnellste und einfachste lösung, da du ja sowieso mehrere bilder zeichnen musst um zb eine welle in bewegung darstellen zu können.

was eine rotierende welle in der visu für einen sinn haben soll ...das musst du uns mal erklären... ich meine normalerweise genügt da die darstellung vom antriebsmotor in der farbe grün (antrieb ein) oder rot (antrieb aus).

also wenn dir die ideen bei sowas einfachen schon ausgehen würde ich dir empfehlen die finger von der visu zu lassen.

grüsse


----------



## vierlagig (13 März 2008)

funkdoc schrieb:


> die darstellung vom antriebsmotor in der farbe grün (antrieb ein) oder rot (antrieb aus).



wollen wir jetz auch noch über die farben diskutieren? gern! rot nur bei störung ... grün find ich okay, bei stillstand ohne störung bekommt er blau, bei repschalter grau, bei störung rot, bei unquittierter störung rot blinkend, bei anlauf grün blinkend, bei undefinierter betriebsart, die eigentlich nie passieren dürfte gelb-rot-blinkend


----------



## funkdoc (13 März 2008)

stimmt hab nochmal nachgedacht. 

farbliche symbol-hinterlegungen:
grün = ein 
grau = aus
rot   = störung
...

was meinst du eigentlich bei "undefinierte betriebsart". soweit ich weiss gibts bei förderbandfolgen nur automatik- *oder* handbetrieb. bei den meisten  produktions- und verpackungsanlagen ... eigentlich auch.


----------



## vierlagig (13 März 2008)

funkdoc schrieb:


> was meinst du eigentlich bei "undefinierte betriebsart".



irgendwas undefiniertes gibt es immer ... was weiß ich, draußen, am vor-ort-kasten auf hand geschaltet und von leitstand wird versucht auf auto zu schalten ... oder: einfacher motor gar nich da  ... gelb kommt bei meinen visualierungen, bei denen ich die steuerung-progs geschrieben habe, nie vor, ist aber möglich ...


----------

